# 8/9 and 8/10 flounder report



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 2 nights of flounder gigging have been hot and cold, and a good start early in the trip has been crucial. Mid-August is traditionally one of the toughest times of the year for flounder gigging, and this year is no exception. Covering lots of water and hitting many spots has been the key to putting fish in the boat.

*8/9/2018*
I had repeat customer Terry S. group of 4 onboard tonight (only 3 fishing, one person just along for the ride). Conditions were poor, with South wind at 15-20mph and slightly high tide levels. We got a fast start, gigging 8 flounder in the first hour. After that, we had to grind and move around several times. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead and 1 black drum by 12:15am.

*8/10/2018*
I had new customer Tyler S. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were horrible, with SSE wind at 20-25mph and normal tide levels. We got a slow start, gigging 3 flounder in the first hour. We moved around several times, but the high winds and hard outgoing tide made water clarity poor in most areas. We had to grind for our remaining fish, covering a bunch of ground. We ended with 13 flounder plus 2 sheepshead and 1 black drum by 2am. The largest flounder tonight was 24", a nice surprise near the end of the trip.

*Upcoming open dates:
September: 20, 24, 26
October: 2, 9, 10, 17, 24, 25
November = Closed Season
December: 3, 6, 7, 9, 12, 13, 14, 18-21, 23, 27-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

